# Questions in regards to making a new lid for a 46 gallon bow front tank



## ChiLady (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 3 year old 46 gallon bow front that has a busted glass pain out of the lid. I need to either replace that part. Or get a whole new lid, does anyone have one up for sale? The measurements are 30 1/2 wide X 15 1/2 deep, taken from the middle of the tank. I got a new kitten and he is dinning on my fish, I need to get something in there pretty quick. Thanks for any help you can be.
If I must go the route of making a new lid, does anyone know of a good way of doing this?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Getting a piece of acrylic cut would be one option. The other, if all you want to do is keep cats out and fish in, would be to get a section of eggcrate cut to fit.


----------

